# EDC Pouch/organizer advice



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Been on the lookout for something that can hold my kit. Not too big. More like something I can throw in my backpack or glove compartment but that has a lot of features as far as pockets and sleeves and hanger-majigs and zippers and crap. I’ve seen the maxpedition one but it’s a little overpriced imo. Anyone seen anything reasonable out there? Thanks guys. 
Ryan


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I would be interested in what you guys have also


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

You know we all seem to share those similar interests lol. Like a Trapper Keeper, but smaller and for awesome EDC stuff.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

This one has my interest.....









WYNEX Tactical Admin Molle Pouch, Medical EDC EMT Utility Bag Shell Design Attachment Pouches 1000D Nylon Hiking Belt Bags Waterproof : Amazon.com.au: Sports, Fitness & Outdoors


WYNEX Tactical Admin Molle Pouch, Medical EDC EMT Utility Bag Shell Design Attachment Pouches 1000D Nylon Hiking Belt Bags Waterproof : Amazon.com.au: Sports, Fitness & Outdoors



www.amazon.com.au


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Whytey said:


> This one has my interest.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I like that one. Love the molle system too


----------



## Jorypotts (Aug 20, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Been on the lookout for something that can hold my kit. Not too big. More like something I can throw in my backpack or glove compartment but that has a lot of features as far as pockets and sleeves and hanger-majigs and zippers and crap. I’ve seen the maxpedition one but it’s a little overpriced imo. Anyone seen anything reasonable out there? Thanks guys.
> Ryan


A fly fishing pack 1 sling over shoulder amd it flips out to a tray on your belly it's pretty sick at Walmart or anywhere for 15 20 bucks and it's a quarter size of a backpack so it fits where you want it to I'll snap a few photos whays I'm talking about. Soon


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I've had this one for years big enough for what I carry. Load it up and throw in my go bag. The pen is a G2 for size reference








































Brand is SPEC-OPS 
SPECOPSBRAND.COM


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> I've had this one for years big enough for what I carry. Load it up and throw in my go bag. The pen is a G2 for size reference
> View attachment 378425
> 
> View attachment 378421
> ...


That’s a pretty nice one too for sure.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> I've had this one for years big enough for what I carry. Load it up and throw in my go bag. The pen is a G2 for size reference
> View attachment 378425
> 
> View attachment 378421
> ...


See ya got the little hornet 🐝 in there but I don’t see bandaids 😂


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i have used camera cases,modified fanny packs,the zip up pencil holders from notebooks,


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Stankard757 said:


> I've had this one for years big enough for what I carry. Load it up and throw in my go bag. The pen is a G2 for size reference
> View attachment 378425
> 
> View attachment 378421
> ...


Nice kit. What do you do with the Duckie? Throw it in the water and shoot at it? If so that's a good idea.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

David D said:


> Nice kit. What do you do with the Duckie? Throw it in the water and shoot at it? If so that's a good idea.


Throw it in the water or on the ground. Even got one strung up as a hanging target


----------

